# Colonoscopy Test Finally Over



## firstone (Jul 21, 2007)

I just had it done yesterday. The prep sucked big time. HAHA. I was running to the bathroom every 15 minutes... I got to the hospital... I was actually pretty nervous, my blood pressure was like 160/100 and im only 25!!!! .... crazy huh?.... But anyways, they got me on the bed and gave me a little something to make me dizzy but I was WIDE AWAKE, then my gastro did his thing right away... I kinda made a couple of painful noise like "urggh" and "owwww"... while the nurse was pushing down my stomach...LOL but it really wasnt painful at all its just uncomfortoble since i never had anything shoved up there before.... I was actually looking at the monitor and really looking hard to see if something looks weird, I never knew our colon looks "spiral".. but anyways, i seen like a black thing and i ask the doctor what it was he said it was something I ate... I guess i didnt fully empty out.... and there was still some liquid there he had to go through it to see beyond it... then I had a gastroscopy, I burped a little and then the nurse told me try not to burp(like i can help it)... i did burp anyways... All in all .. it was an ok experience... With the stories being told here I would think it would be a bad experience... after that I stayed for about 15 minutes, drank a couple of apple juice and then I went home... No painful cramps, just a little bit of gas...


----------



## 22569 (Oct 1, 2006)

lucky you! my experience was ok, up until the recovery. I'm glad I'm not the only 20 something getting it done (I'm 23).


----------



## firstone (Jul 21, 2007)

HAHA. I guess... i think my doctor was pretty good because the guy who went after me didnt seem to have a problem either... I also had a gastrocopy and didnt feel any sore throat right after, when I did it the last time with another GI my throat was hurting for days.... I was loopy as hell though...


----------



## Reta (Mar 10, 2007)

I didn't have any problems myself. The prep is the worst part. My first endoscopy was 20 years ago and they didn't tell to bring a driver. I left the procedure room, went down the elevator and got halfway to the door before I had to have someone call my husband to come get me.


----------



## FinallySolved (Dec 14, 2004)

I just had a colonoscopy done yesterday. For me, the prep was the best part--with "best" being a relative term. I suffer from chronic constipation, so the cleanout was a relief. The worst part was the needle for the IV...I hate them. I originally told the Dr. that I wanted to do it without sedation. He said, "Okay, and that way you won't need a driver." But, when I got there, they went ahead and put in an IV and I started the procedure without sedation. The doc and the nurse mentioned sedation several times before we started, and about 5 minutes into it, I agreed. It got to be pretty painful. I am going to have a stern chat with my Dr. about him not suggesting sedation more strongly during the initial consultation, yet changing his tune immediately before the procedure. Thankfully, my ex was sweet enough to be there for me and drive me (I was originally planning on driving home).Initial results: no polyps, but some inflammation. I'm of course still waiting for the results from the biopsy.A few gas pains last night...But still, the worst part was the needle...


----------



## twocups (Jul 4, 2007)

your lucky then, my experience was horrible, I was barely sedated also and he had to stop and give me more sedative and my bowels were in such spasms that I couldn't hardly stand it. It was definately horrible for me


----------



## 16229 (Jan 28, 2006)

Usually the prep is the worst, but I woke up during the exam once and it was terrible. Like a nightmare I guess cause I was kind of half in and half out of it. It was as they were putting the tube down my throat.Needles used to be no problem for me, but then I had so much bloodwork done over the course of a couple years I couldn't take it anymore. Now I look the other way and wiggle my toes. That does it for me. I just can't watch the needle as it goes in.


----------

